# High output alternator



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

I know people talk about them all the time on this forum but I dont really think ive seen a place to buy them. People have posted sites to have them rebuilt but I like to buy my products new unless there is some advantage over that. But could someone post a website or a store ie Autozone that would have an alternator that would fit my car. And yes I am a newbie but are alternators universal or model specific? (like an alternator for a sentra wouldnt fit on a maxima or a toyota)


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

TMWTMP100 said:


> I know people talk about them all the time on this forum but I dont really think ive seen a place to buy them. People have posted sites to have them rebuilt but I like to buy my products new unless there is some advantage over that. But could someone post a website or a store ie Autozone that would have an alternator that would fit my car. And yes I am a newbie but are alternators universal or model specific? (like an alternator for a sentra wouldnt fit on a maxima or a toyota)


for the most part alternators are model specific only for mounting. i've seen both though so can't really say. Do a search on Google and look for higher output alternators.


----------

